# Provided that nay person



## TraductoraPobleSec

"Native shall include any person who is a member of any aboriginal race or tribe of Africa: Provided that nay person residing in an area proclaimed under section six shall be regarded as a Native for the purposes of this Act"

Em fan ballar el cap els dos punts: veritat que hi hauria d'anar una coma? "provided that nay..." seria "tenint en compte que cap...", oi?

O potser vaig totalment errada...


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
em sembla que el malentès és per culpa dels dos punts, que els anglesos els utilitzen diferent. Jo crec que aquí hi hauria d'anar un guió llarg en realitat, el que passa que en aquests països utilitzen indistintament guió llarg i dos punts, d'aquí la confusió. Per tant, no és una conseqüència sinó un aclariment, i "provided" seria "tenint en compte que" o "sense perjudici que" una cosa així. O això és el que jo dedueixo, vaja.


----------



## ajohan

No és veritat, Ernest. En anglès el guió llarg sustitueix el punt i coma i a vegades els paréntesis. Sustitueix el punt i coma quan hi ha un 'afterthought' (vol dir que acabes d'escriure o dir una parrafada i te'n recordes d'alguna cosa i ho dius) Però en cap cas pot sustituir els dos punts i més a més, els Afrikaans no eren 'native speakers'.


----------



## chics

Com entens tu la frase, ajohan?


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> "Native shall include any person who is a member of any aboriginal race or tribe of Africa: Provided that nay person residing in an area proclaimed under section six shall be regarded as a Native for the purposes of this Act"
> 
> Em fan ballar el cap els dos punts: veritat que hi hauria d'anar una coma? "provided that nay..." seria "tenint en compte que cap...", oi?
> 
> O potser vaig totalment errada...



It's obviously confused non-native English and thus, without a great deal more context, it may well be impossible to know what the authors had in mind. My guess:

This ACT also provides that no colored person residing in an area proclaimed under section six shall be regarded as a Native for the purposes of this Act


----------



## ernest_

ajohan said:


> No és veritat, Ernest. En anglès el guió llarg sustitueix el punt i coma i a vegades els paréntesis. Sustitueix el punt i coma quan hi ha un 'afterthought' (vol dir que acabes d'escriure o dir una parrafada i te'n recordes d'alguna cosa i ho dius) Però en cap cas pot sustituir els dos punts i més a més, els Afrikaans no eren 'native speakers'.



Ah, està bé, està bé, m'ho crec  És que a mi em sembla recordar (tampoc et podria posar un exemple ara) haver vist guions llargs d'aquests per introduir un 'afterthought' al final d'una frase, que realment en català hi anirien dos punts. De totes maneres, crec que en aquest cas és un error de puntuació.


----------



## ajohan

ernest_ said:


> Ah, està bé, està bé, m'ho crec  És que a mi em sembla recordar (tampoc et podria posar un exemple ara) haver vist guions llargs d'aquests per introduir un 'afterthought' *al final d'una frase, que realment en català hi anirien dos punts*. De totes maneres, crec que en aquest cas és un error de puntuació.


 
Molt bé Ernest. I això vol dir que hauré de revisar la meva puntuació catalana perquè a vegades (potser per mandra o 'hardheadedness') peco d'utilitzar el sistema de puntuació anglesa quan escric el català o el castellà.
Cheers.


----------



## ajohan

chics said:


> Com entens tu la frase, ajohan?


 
This will sound a bit lazy but Lou's interpretation seems perfect and I would do something similar. However, as TPS was saying the other day, you have to think about your clients and they often expect pretty literal translations. It could even be argued that the text should be translated as it is, with all its peculiarities.


----------

